# American made awards.



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in the running to be named the 2013 American Made Audience Choice Award Winner.

American Made is a movement founded by Martha Stewart that spotlights the maker, supports the local, and celebrates the handmade. It's made up of people and communities who have turned their passion for quality craftsmanship and well-designed goods into a way of life.

To win would mean $10,000 to support my business and a trip to New York for the annual American Made Talks and Workshops. Will you vote for me?

http://www.marthastewart.com/americanmade/nominee/79685?=EML_AM_2013_CONFIRMATION

The winner is determined by the number of votes he or she gets and you can vote up to six times each day until sept 13th ! So please come back and vote daily!

Thanks,
John Sterling


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Voted.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

v


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Shawn. every vote counts! you can cast up to 6 votes daily until sept 13th.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Best of luck to you John… What a great opportunity! I have registered and am attempting to vote a number of times without much success unless it takes a while to register the count. May be an issue hitting it on the work computer so will try again when I get home…


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

there have been a number of issues on the site. I thought they had ironed all of them out but in this case it could be work computer related. thank you for considering voting .


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Voted again.


----------



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

Voted


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks WayneC and Russde.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Just got the votes in and have it posted on Facebook although not sure what if anything that will do for you… Again best of luck…


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Dan


----------

